# Halloween Music Collection in Albums with link to download



## neka4ok

To Boo or not to Boo? 13 re-mastered “spooktacular” Halloween hits.

Get spooky with these Halloween songs sung for kids, by kids!

*www.mediafire.com/?5osvz7l4ootu1ca
*
1. Ghostbusters 
2. Monster Mash 
3. Addams Family 
4. Witch Doctor 
5. Nightmare on My Street 
6. Thriller Listen
7. Werewolves of London
8. Purple People Eater 
9. Scooby Doo Listen
10. Haunted House 
11. Time Warp Listen
12. This Is Halloween 
13. Somebody's Watching Me


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks for the downloads! One can NEVER have too much Halloween music!


----------



## neka4ok

http://www.mediafire.com/?akw2es248p2pq5y


----------



## neka4ok

http://www.mediafire.com/?u2bh83pmn0iq1v8

01 Heffalumps and Woozles
02 Which Witch Is Which
03 They Don't Scare Me
04 The Werewolf Song
05 Shake Your Bones
06 I Wanna Scare Myself
07 Night Creatures
08 Haunted House
09 The Dungeon
10 The Witches
11 Encounter in the Fog
12 Mad Scientist's Laboratory


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I only had one of these. Thanks for the sharingness.


----------



## Drac

Thanks neka4ok!


----------



## ScarySounds

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## neka4ok

http://www.mediafire.com/?jgdzttmm8pywcgw

01 Ultimate Halloween Music Dance Re
02 Cemetery - Scary Halloween Sounds
03 Salems Lot - Witches Flying In Th
04 Monsters Buffet - The Night of Th
05 Ghost Waltz - The Undead Dancing
06 Jungle Sacrifice - Halloween Terr
07 Creeping Nightmare - Halloween So
08 Cackling Witches - Scary Hallowee
09 Crying Ghosts - Halloween Rington
10 Screaming Victims - Halloween Rin
11 Howling Wolves - Halloween Ringto


----------



## kprimm

Thank you for the share.


----------



## neka4ok

*GiggleFairy*, *Dinosaur1972*, *Drac*, *ScarySounds*, *kprimm*: *U are Welcome! )))
*[h=1][/h]
[h=1][/h]


----------



## neka4ok

http://www.mediafire.com/?t7aiptpin88281x


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I found the song "Halloween Madness" years ago but never found the rest of this. Thanks very much for sharing this little gem ... people in this forum are always looking for Halloween dance-ish music. Brilliant share, neka4ok!


----------



## repo_man

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## neka4ok

Rubie's Spooky Sounds! - Halloween





1.Music To Scare You By (28:26)
2.Wind (2:02)
3.Thunder (2:14)
4.Heartbeat )1:16)
5.Haunted Mansion Door Opening (0:12)
6.Scary Laugh (2:51)
7.Scientest's Laboratory (0:58)
8.Owl Hoots (1:04)
9.Bats (1:08)
10.Woman Screaming (0:38)
11.Man Screaming (0:37)
12.Cemetery Bells (0:52)
13.Witch's Laugh (0:20)
14.Cauldron Bubbling (1:46)
15.Cats Screaming (0:53)
16.Castle Door Slam (0:18)
17.Ghosts (2:03)
18.Sounds of a Madman (0:40)
19.Wolves (2:54)
20.Blood Dripping (2:38)
21.Monster Moans (2:38)
22.Footsteps (2:39)
23.Eerie Sounds (3:06)
24.Blood Hounds (0:35)
25.Chains (2:00)
Total Time 65:00

*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mr7fw7f6mheh7xr*


----------



## ScarySounds

Wow that Spooky Sounds CD I checked out at the local library, didn't think it would be popular. Well guess I won't be adding that to my blog once I get it fixed.  Thank you for sharing it I think there might of been a scratch that made it skip on a few tracks so always good to have two rips.


----------



## Mystair13

When clicking on the links for the Creepy Collections it brings up a link that says it is Private. Is there still a way to download these collections.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## tweety16_6

can't get the spooky sound file to open.... any way you can get it to work please??? would love to have this!


----------

